# Midnight KBG Monostand



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm in western Mass, and slowly converting sections of my 15K to 100% Midnight.

I love the color, how thick it is, how it self repairs, and how it reacts to high or low cuts.

I just did a 3k reno with 100% Midnight, after doing 1K last fall, and 2K in Fall 2018. I plan to do another 4K this fall.

I am shooting for Tier 3 - I'm at a Tier 2 now. I have irrigation, sun, time, and a passion. I have a backpack battery sprayer, I obsess with my lawn, and I'm down with humic, K4L, FerromacAC, Azoxy, PGR, Prop, and the N blitz.

So what are my concerns with going monostand, specifically Midnight? How likely is the "disease will wipe out your whole lawn" issue?

I blame you @wardconnor


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

IMO risk of full wipe off are extremely low with the obsession you have for the lawn and the understanding of what goes down when and why...


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

I agree. It's anecdotal but in my experience the risk of wipeout is overstated.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Anythings possible, but for it to wipe out your yard would probably mean you not looking at your yard for a month and ignoring every sign, which i doubt anyone on this forum could do even if they tried.
Might you get a disease that wrecks your yard if you cant get it early enough and under control, sure, but its unlikely and will recover with time/plugging/overseeding if necessary.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> Anythings possible, but for it to wipe out your yard would probably mean you not looking at your yard for a month and ignoring every sign, which i doubt anyone on this forum could do even if they tried.
> *Might you get a disease that wrecks your yard if you cant get it early enough and under control,* sure, but its unlikely and will recover with time/plugging/overseeding if necessary.


This. Worst case scenario is something happens that might take a growing season to recover from. The whole wipe out your yard scenario isn't going to happen even if you ignored everything your lawn is telling you.


----------



## jackallis (Apr 15, 2019)

MassHole said:


> I'm in western Mass, and slowly converting sections of my 15K to 100% Midnight.
> 
> I love the color, how thick it is, how it self repairs, and how it reacts to high or low cuts.
> 
> ...


Have you thought about oasis?
i have to fall seeding, struggling to decide which cultivar for MA.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

jackallis said:


> MassHole said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in western Mass, and slowly converting sections of my 15K to 100% Midnight.
> ...


Amazing data! Thank you. Where you lcoated?


----------



## jackallis (Apr 15, 2019)

MassHole said:


> jackallis said:
> 
> 
> > MassHole said:
> ...


Acton, you?


----------



## IaHawk (Apr 29, 2018)

Midnight is at the top of my list for my reno choice. I'd love to see some pictures of areas you have already completed. Did you happen to have a journal of your renovations?


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

IaHawk said:


> Midnight is at the top of my list for my reno choice. I'd love to see some pictures of areas you have already completed. Did you happen to have a journal of your renovations?


Will take some today.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Midnight is great as a monostand. Take a look at Bluebank as well.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Has anyone looked at some of these good cultivars and their growth rate? Like mixing blueback with midnight to have a very dark green/blue look but get the benefit of disease resistance of blue bank while the midnight will give it a slightly faster green up?

Asking this because if one can go with a mix of very similar color and IF the growth rate aligns, we can get the benefits of both and would probably look very close to a monostand.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@uts I have a mix of 3 KBG's and 1 PGR and was warned before my Reno, that they may grow in a very different rate. Well they don't. I cut at 7/8 and when is time to mow, lawn looks fluffy (raised back up) but flat.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Last fall I let my mono get widespread fungus, HOC from 7/8 down to .5in to see if it will survive. It didn't look too good going into winter, easy 50% brown, but it's almost recovered now. I wouldn't worry about a wipeout.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@ABC123 welcome back.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Babameca said:


> @uts I have a mix of 3 KBG's and 1 PGR and was warned before my Reno, that they may grow in a very different rate. Well they don't. I cut at 7/8 and when is time to mow, lawn looks fluffy (raised back up) but flat.


Nice, thank you. Do you think there will be an observable difference at 2-3" HOC?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@uts That's a very good question. Nomix is even further diversified mixture and looks ok. I think the frequency of mowing will largely determine how flat from growing perspective lawn will look. Also at 2-3'' the acceptable level of 'uneven' growth increases compared to low mow.
I will share my own experience with my mix. I have trees and shadowy area, where grass was thin and weak, almost dying by the end of fall. I can clearly see lately one cultivar making its way in. It is slow, but consistent and the new growth looks healthy. I can only assume it is the KBG Everest (rated high for shadow). If I had a mono I would have had a perfect lawn, but also in the perfect for the cultivar conditions, which are impossible to replicate in my (and many other) yard.


----------

